# Here is the clown who shut down night fishing in Maryland



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

[private info removed]
Hates sports fisherman no doubt about it.Its not the park you complain to and also if you camp you can not fish at night.Stop paying for camping your going to get disappointed.


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh also it was the parks job to clean up the park everyday and they absolutely don't. I've got little videos of them riding around on 4wheelers all day and even sleeping on them not doing [email protected]@


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

👎 🙁


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I must have missed the posts about night fishing getting shut down. Where is it shut down, and especially when camping? Is this guy a DNR officer, a park ranger, etc? Or just a crabby citizen?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

we are all stewart's of the environment meaning it's everyone's responsibility keep it clean. When I was a boy scout 65 years ago we were taught to leave our camp site cleaner than we found it. If we as anglers and campers left the environment cleaner than we found it we wouldn't have some of our beaches and piers shut down at night. It's a shame that people leave their trash strewn all over the place. When you go fishing take an empty trash bag with and clean up around you. For those who have been on this forum long enough can remember when we did pier and beach clean ups. A group of us sometimes 15 or more would pick up trash in places like PLO, IRI, SPSP and the Choptank River pier and end the day with some fishing and a cook out. That will probably never happen again but as individuals we can help keep things cleaner and don't take the attitude that it's someone else's. AMEN


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

People do clean up but the park employees get paid go do there jobs so in fact they should do there jobs period.And thus is 2021 not 65 years ago.Its all about control I'm the boss of the parks and I can do what I want thing


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Eclipse1139 said:


> Oh also it was the parks job to clean up the park everyday and they absolutely don't. I've got little videos of them riding around on 4wheelers all day and even sleeping on them not doing [email protected]@


Ok what did I miss here? Where is this?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Y


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Pointlookout Sandy point and every night fishing spot in Maryland.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Good post catman.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

shelties1 said:


> I must have missed the posts about night fishing getting shut down. Where is it shut down, and especially when camping? Is this guy a DNR officer, a park ranger, etc? Or just a crabby citizen?


Karen,

It seems the OP is all over the place on this topic without going to the direct source. He mentioned the name of the person (his name and contact info has since been removed), which I believe the OP blamed this said person is responsible for closing fishing areas for night fishing. 

I'm not sure where the OP get the facts from, but for one thing SPSP is NOT closed for night fishing. It never was!!

To answer your question, Matapeake, Kent Narrows, Romancoke, Choptank, and yes PLO is indeed closed to night fishing. As for PLO, it, even applies to campers (I asked one of the campers if it was true and he told me yes. As far as Romancoke, Matapeake, and Kent Narrows they are managed by Queen Annes County. Why they close at dusk? I'm not sure why Matapeake and Romancoke started this 2 years ago. I stopped going there after they started charging parking by the hour. I do know why they did that at KN. I spoke to the dude that enforce the parking for the county and he told me why. But that is another story.

As far as Choptank, they closed it to night fishing because all of the light poles were removed (because they were unstable) on both sides and security was an issue. This pier is managed by the same agency who owns/operates the Harriet Tubman museum. There is no plans to install new lights, so this looks permanent to me.


----------



## Asalted (Sep 15, 2021)

TunaFish said:


> Karen,
> 
> It seems the OP is all over the place on this topic without going to the direct source. He mentioned the name of the person (his name and contact info has since been removed), which I believe the OP blamed this said person is responsible for closing fishing areas for night fishing.
> 
> ...





TunaFish said:


> Karen,
> 
> It seems the OP is all over the place on this topic without going to the direct source. He mentioned the name of the person (his name and contact info has since been removed), which I believe the OP blamed this said person is responsible for closing fishing areas for night fishing.
> 
> ...



Some of your info is incorrect, I'm obliged to inform you.

PLO is dawn/dusk. As are Romancoke/Choptank.
Matapeake is all day provided you pay the hourly fee.

The original nighttime closings for Matapeake/Romancoke were due to excesssive crowding and noise, esp at night.

Matapeake having fewer residents directly adjacent, and maybe because the shadow of DNR enforcement, got their night time hours back recently.


----------



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

Asalted said:


> Some of your info is incorrect, I'm obliged to inform you.
> 
> PLO is dawn/dusk. As are Romancoke/Choptank.
> Matapeake is all day provided you pay the hourly fee.
> ...


Man I need to figure out how I get these veterans access's to some these bases with fishing piers… used to go to Solomon’s at night and fish off navy pier and I heard there a pier on st Mary side of base and pier on bay side…. Say bridge on choptank pier, if say u kayak fish at night can u still park in pier parking lot? Night fishing was insane on plo back in the day and schooling rockfish would take a live white perch drop under those lights… 2019 I hook a cobia or small shark that toke be on a big run….


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

TunaFish said:


> Karen,
> 
> It seems the OP is all over the place on this topic without going to the direct source. He mentioned the name of the person (his name and contact info has since been removed), which I believe the OP blamed this said person is responsible for closing fishing areas for night fishing.
> 
> ...


Ok im the guy that delt with the head of the parks.They removed the lights at chomptank to stop the night fishing and vandalism there PERIOD.The guy mentioned in my rant wanted to close everything in Maryland for night fishing because of trash and poaching.Which goes on anyway.Thats why the parks have employees that clean up that's why they get paid.Also pre covid SPSP was closed for night fishing at the time Period.The guy mentioned that controls that lies and does what he does for a control thing period.So stop talking to people that dont know shit about any of this I was the source


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Eclipse1139 said:


> Ok im the guy that delt with the head of the parks.They removed the lights at chomptank to stop the night fishing and vandalism there PERIOD.The guy mentioned in my rant wanted to close everything in Maryland for night fishing because of trash and poaching.Which goes on anyway.Thats why the parks have employees that clean up that's why they get paid.Also pre covid SPSP was closed for night fishing at the time Period.The guy mentioned that controls that lies and does what he does for a control thing period.So stop talking to people that dont know shit about any of this I was the source





Eclipse1139 said:


> Ok im the guy that delt with the head of the parks.They removed the lights at chomptank to stop the night fishing and vandalism there PERIOD.The guy mentioned in my rant wanted to close everything in Maryland for night fishing because of trash and poaching.Which goes on anyway.Thats why the parks have employees that clean up that's why they get paid.Also pre covid SPSP was closed for night fishing at the time Period.The guy mentioned that controls that lies and does what he does for a control thing period.So stop talking to people that dont know shit about any of this I was the source





Asalted said:


> Some of your info is incorrect, I'm obliged to inform you.
> 
> PLO is dawn/dusk. As are Romancoke/Choptank.
> Matapeake is all day provided you pay the hourly fee.
> ...


WRONG!!! LIKE I SSID IM THE ONE WHO SPOKE TO THD PERSON IN CHARGE OF MARYLAND PARKS YOU DONT KNOW CRAP!!


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Eclipse1139 said:


> WRONG!!! LIKE I SSID IM THE ONE WHO SPOKE TO THD PERSON IN CHARGE OF MARYLAND PARKS YOU DONT KNOW CRAP!!


A salted you absolutely do not know what your talking about


----------



## barnlaos1 (Jan 3, 2017)

WOW,THIS BETTER THAN TV🍿


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Lol yeah slosh morons will be morons!!


----------



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

It crazy to think night fishing won’t come back and for someone who work nights I miss those options to fish nights….


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Damn right I'm salty.Some Ahole that has a control problem taking away something thousands of us enjoy .And little assholes like you sit behind a computer all day.


----------

